

Show HN: I'm testing the waters on a short term project matchmaking service - kylebragger

I'm gauging interest for a service that would help connect devs/designers/copywriters with folks who have short term projects (a few days or weeks of work). The projects would range in value, but should ideally be at least a few $100.<p>Through Forrst, there are already thousands of such people available to work, it's just a matter of if this is interesting to the other side. If it is, would you leave your info? Thanks a ton.<p>Form: https://kylebragger.wufoo.com/forms/short-term-project-matchmaking/
======
kylebragger
Clickable: [https://kylebragger.wufoo.com/forms/short-term-project-
match...](https://kylebragger.wufoo.com/forms/short-term-project-matchmaking/)

------
jeffool
Are you still accepting new copywriters, and if so, is there a separate form
to fill out?

~~~
kylebragger
Haven't got that far yet :)

But there certainly will be, so long as there is enough interest from the
hiring side.

~~~
jeffool
Ahhh, well, good luck on it!

------
phoenixbird
just signed up... seems like a cool idea.

